# PARTING - 97 Altima GXE



## tawd77 (Mar 6, 2007)

Parting out whole car. it was hit in the front. Good engine/auto tranny with 97k miles. PM me with your parts request. Thank you


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

how many miles does the engine have?


----------



## tawd77 (Mar 6, 2007)

engine has 90k on it


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

any prob.? how much, and where are u located? ive been looking for a engine, cause mine is at 150K now


----------



## tawd77 (Mar 6, 2007)

Im in Kansas. Engine has 90k and runs great. Complete engine is $300 + shipping. Engine and good auto trans is $400. Let me know i fyou want it. Thx


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh really, i have a Manual, i just want the engine, it will fit a manual tranny right?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

what wheels you have?


----------



## 97Nissman (Nov 15, 2011)

What wheels do u have on it?


----------

